# HyLyt Hypoallergenic Shampoo



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi...

During June, Bella, had a bit of skin pinkness come up on her back...not much of anything....but enought to send an overprotective owner running to the vet.







. The doctor put her on antibiotics and she is now healing nicely. I took her back for recheck today...but the doctor suggested I change her shampoo to a hyoallergenic one just in case the skin issue is a problem related to her shampoo. The vet suggested HyLyt Hypoallergenic Shampoo for dogs. Have any of you used this product? Do you use the corresponding cream rinse....or is just the shampoo enough to leave her hair/skin moisturized? Thanks for any input you might have.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have only used the HyLyt Pearlite shampoo, but I love that one. It's got a whitener plus oatmeal to soothe skin. It was recommended to me by my sister who manages a vet office when I first adopted Lady. I tried everything else out there for awhile and have come back to Pearlite. HyLyt makes a really good shampoo IMO.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for your input, Marj. I do appreciate it.









~carole~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

For some reason I can't edit.
I wanted to ask, Marj, does your sister get it for you...or can you suggest a good place to purchase this product?

Thanks, again.








~Carole~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think most vets sell hylyte...and ive also seen it at petsmart. smells like pinacolada


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I bought Hylyt and also Pearlyt at EntirelyPets.Com. Pearlyt is $6.99. My vet also has it for $7.99.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

KV Vet and Revival have it, too.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/search.asp?t=...amp;image1.y=11

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/search_results....lse&GiftID=


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys are the best!!!







I tell you, Spoiled Maltese, and its members are a fantastic resource for Maltese owners. Bless all of you and especially, Joe, for starting this site for us!!!








I mean it sincerely.

~carole~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My vet recommended teh Hylyt shampoo and conditioner and I used the shampoo on Caira but couldn't bring myself to use the conditioner due to potential matting issues. I have found a conditoner I LOVE for Caira and it's something I would never had tried if it wasn't for her itching. It's from Biogroom

http://www.petedge.com/Bio-Groom-Natural-O...Rinse-BG330.pro

their oatmeal/itch conditioner. It doesn't really do anything for her itching but I sure do like how silky it leaves her coat! I tried the Pearlyt that Marj recommened and for Caira, it was ok. It left her a tad dry but I think that is all whitening shampoo that would do that to her! Has anyone used the Hylyt conditoner? Maybe I'll use on one of the short coated girls as my guniea pig!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for taking time to reply to my question, Stacy.








Your picture with your fur-babies dirty feet is such a crack up.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

When I first got Charlie, he had these pimples. On one of his puppy shot visits, I asked about them and he recommended the Hylyt shampoo. Within a few washes, all the pimples were gone. After I finished the bottle, I never got another because I ended up purchasing another oatmeal shampoo by Earthbath. I'm running low on it, so I'm gonna go ahead and get Hylyt again and try the cream rinse too. Petsmart does sell the shampoo, I haven't seen the conditioner though.


----------

